# Cadet Award of Bravery



## my72jeep (5 Dec 2013)

Cadet Award of Bravery at 2250-Army (Bracebridge)


What a night of wonderful achievements! Many military & League dignitaries were on hand in Bracebridge tonight to celebrate a full spectrum of achievements among the staff and cadets of 2250-The Muskoka Pioneers. the evening was topped off by LCol Shields having the rare and distinct honour of presenting the highest honour available in the CCO - the Cadet Award of Bravery - to MCpl Jesse Belaire in recognition of his selfless act of courage of diving into the frigid March waters of Sault Ste Marie last winter to save the life of a two-year old boy who had fallen through the ice. All-in-all, a truly incredible evening for Central Region!


----------



## krustyrl (5 Dec 2013)

BZ to the young Cadet for his selfless actions.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Dec 2013)

Very well done and deserved!


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Mar 2015)

Congratulations! Well done!


----------



## NSDreamer (17 Mar 2015)

Bloody nice to see a good story! Well done to the Cadet!


----------



## brihard (17 Mar 2015)

Very well done! I'm surprised and disappointed that this cadet was not recognized with a medal of bravery through the Canadian Honours System.


----------



## Loachman (17 Mar 2015)

At the very least, he deserves to be able to wear it on the left side with other medals and decorations should he later move to the Res or Reg F. This is, after all, a Bravery award and not an achievement one.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 Mar 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> At the very least, he deserves to be able to wear it on the left side with other medals and decorations should he later move to the Res or Reg F. This is, after all, a Bravery award and not an achievement one.



Or, at least, it should be included in QR&O 18.12 as one of the non-military decorations and medals (these are not included in the Canadian Honours system) authorized for wear with military uniform.  The medals listed in paras (1) a. and b. (the lifesaving society medals) are worn on the right side.



> 18.12 - NON-MILITARY DECORATIONS AND MEDALS
> 
> (1) No officer or non-commissioned member when in uniform shall wear a non-military decoration or medal, or the ribbon representing any such decoration or medal, except:
> a. the Albert Medal, the Edward Medal, a Board of Trade Medal, a Life Saving Medal of the Order of St. John of Jerusalem;
> ...



Since the events leading to the award described in December 2013 opening post took place in the previous March (?) it has exceeded the time limit for submission to even the life saving societies.


----------

